# Help! My betta won't swim to the top.



## Jtommy (Jun 22, 2012)

My Betta has been fine until recently. He has a very hard time reaching the top to eat or the get oxygen. He is on the bottom and when he tries to swim up, he sinks . I have him in a Betta Bowl with a fake plant. There is no filter or heater, but I changed the water 10 days ago. I change it every few weeks and he has been fine, my previous betta lived 6 years. This betta is only a year old.
I plan on getting a 2.5 gallon filtered tank very soon for him.

Why can't he swim? How can I help him? Should I reduce the water to let him get to the top a little easier? Do you take him out of the bowl while removing water? Please help. I hate seeing my betta like this.

Thanks.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

You need a heater because bettas need warm water.Water changes every few weeks is too little try doing a 50% water changes twice a week.If you are planning to get a 2.5 gallon,i don't think you need a filter.You can try lowering down the water level for him.
Good luck :-D


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't want to sound mean but you must do daily water changes if he is in a bowl. 10 days between water changes is to long. This should be done at least every 2 to 3 days. If you don't this will cause a severe spike in the ammonia levels and poison your fish. Yes please hurry and get him in a larger tank with whisper 3I filter (Its perfect for a tank 1 - 3 gallons) and a heater. More importantly at this point get him some medication such as Maracyn.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Kenny G said:


> I don't want to sound mean but you must do daily water changes if he is in a bowl. 10 days between water changes is to long. This should be done at least every 2 to 3 days. If you don't this will cause a severe spike in the ammonia levels and poison your fish. Yes please hurry and get him in a larger tank with whisper 3I filter (Its perfect for a tank 1 - 3 gallons) and a heater. More importantly at this point get him some medication such as Maracyn.


+1 also bettas thrive in environments 78-80 degrees


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like a swim bladder problem. 

Those are caused by too much food/not enough food/poor water quality. If you're changing a small bowl every 10 days, my bet is it's water quality - though what/how much/how often are you feeding him? Is he pooping normally?

He needs:

a/ no food for the next few days, in case he's constipated
b/ warm water
c/ water changes every couple of days
d/ good quality food, and a variety that includes live food - daphnia helps SBD

You can put him in the cup he came home in for the changes, scoop him up with his old tank water. Clean the bowl, make sure it's the same temp as the old water by floating him in it for 10 mins, adding a bit of new water to the old every few mins. 

e/ get him that heater and tank asap

if he's not better in a few days, he may need medical treatment. but see how he goes with a break from food


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't add anything that's not been said, but I did want to send you some moral support.  I hope he gets better soon, positive thoughts coming for you and your boy.


----------

